# 1971 Ford 4000 Tire Size Question



## Luxton Bruce (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi there, 
I am back and want to thank everyone that has assisted with my adventure thus far. My son and I have been really enjoying our old new to us Ford 4000. We have cleaned her up and done a bit of painting and she is looking pretty darn good to us. It is a 1971 Ford 4000 with rear tire size of 13.6 X 36. I want to replace them eventually and have started to search for the exact same size but I am having issues finding this particular size. I will continue to search for them and will purchase new if needed. The question I have is it possible to install a tire size of 12.4 X 36 in place of the 13.6 X 36. The reason I am asking is that I have located some slightly used 12.4 X 36 tires for $75.00 a piece. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated. Thanks and have a nice day!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Post deleted due to wrong tire size. Created a great deal of confusion. Sorry about that. Hacke's post is on the right tires.


----------



## Bogbilly (Aug 1, 2020)

I am a bit confused. My 4000 has 13.6x38 rears but you are saying your rears are 36". As Big T says the tire size that is spec. for the rear is 12.4 to 13.6 by 38inch. I have not seen 36" rears or was that a typo


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The 36" rims came with 11" or 12" width. 12" is probably too wide for a 12.4-36 tyre.
Check the width of you rims and look for numbers on the "new" tyres that shows recommended rim width.

Attached part of a user's manual.


----------



## Luxton Bruce (Feb 23, 2019)

BigT said:


> Note below that 12.4-38 is the tire size specified for your tractor, with front tire size 6.00-16. The 12.4-38 will fit and look OK. The 13.6-38 gives a much brawnier appearance. This data is taken from tractordata.com
> 
> Ford 4000 Tires
> Ag front:6.00-16
> ...


Hi there, Big T, thanks for the reply. I purchased the tractor and found out it was made in England, the tires that came with the tractor are 13.63 X 36. I don't know a whole lot about tractor tires and I appreciate the info. The front tires are 7.50 X 16 and I was able to locate new ones. I must have a tractor that was refitted. Thanks again and have a nice day!


----------



## Luxton Bruce (Feb 23, 2019)

Bogbilly said:


> I am a bit confused. My 4000 has 13.6x38 rears but you are saying your rears are 36". As Big T says the tire size that is spec. for the rear is 12.4 to 13.6 by 38inch. I have not seen 36" rears or was that a typo


Hi there Bogbilly, thanks for the info. Unfortunately it was not a typo. I purchased the tractor and found out it was made in England, the tires that came with the tractor are 13.63 X 36. I don't know a whole lot about tractor tires and I appreciate the info. The front tires are 7.50 X 16 and I was able to locate new ones. I must have a tractor that was refitted. Thanks again and have a nice day!


----------



## Luxton Bruce (Feb 23, 2019)

Hacke said:


> The 36" rims came with 11" or 12" width. 12" is probably too wide for a 12.4-36 tyre.
> Check the width of you rims and look for numbers on the "new" tyres that shows recommended rim width.
> 
> Attached part of a user's manual.
> ...


hi there Hacke, thanks for the info.I purchased the tractor and found out it was made in England, the tires that came with the tractor are 13.6 X 36. I don't know a whole lot about tractor tires and I appreciate the info. The front tires are 7.50 X 16 and I was able to locate new ones. I must have a tractor that was refitted. Thanks again and have a nice day!


----------



## Luxton Bruce (Feb 23, 2019)

Luxton Bruce said:


> Hi there Bogbilly, thanks for the info. Unfortunately it was not a typo. I purchased the tractor and found out it was made in England, the tires that came with the tractor are 13.63 X 36. I don't know a whole lot about tractor tires and I appreciate the info. The front tires are 7.50 X 16 and I was able to locate new ones. I must have a tractor that was refitted. Thanks again and have a nice day!


That is supposed to have read 13.6 X 36. Thanks!


----------



## Luxton Bruce (Feb 23, 2019)

Luxton Bruce said:


> Hi there Bogbilly, thanks for the info. Unfortunately it was not a typo. I purchased the tractor and found out it was made in England, the tires that came with the tractor are 13.63 X 36. I don't know a whole lot about tractor tires and I appreciate the info. The front tires are 7.50 X 16 and I was able to locate new ones. I must have a tractor that was refitted. Thanks again and have a nice day!


That was supposed to have read 13.6 X 36. Thanks!


----------

